# Update: summer trout fishing



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

Alright guys, a few months ago I posted a discussion asking for trout trip recommendations. You guys gave me lots of points and ideas and I eventually settled on Poe Paddy state park for an early summer getaway. That trip was very successful but we will get to that in a minute. 

Not long after booking that trip, I got invited to go with my best friends family to Maine to visit Acadia Ntl park a week before going to Poe Paddy. I went and was absolutely blown away by the natural beauty of the place. Me and my friend both brought along fly rods and caught our first ever brook trout. My pictures I have from Maine are low quality at best but the the memories are great.

After getting back from Maine it was straight to packing for Poe Paddy. We stayed for 4 nights and blasted fish. Browns, rainbows, and brookies all week long and only a few other campers. The brook trout streams in the area were on fire. I caught well over 60 brookies in the 3 full days I was there. We caught lots of stocked rainbows and browns too. It was eat, fish, sleep for 5 days and was a sliver of paradise.

After getting back from PA I had one more trip for the summer, which was originally not going to be a fishing trip and was about my college visits. Just a few weeks ago I went and visited West Virginia University, Alderson Broaddus, Western Carolina, and Virginia Tech. I took a weekend to stay in Sylva NC to see the smokies and an extra day to see the areas around each college. The trip was 7 days and I just happened to bring my three weight along. The smokies were beautiful and had wonderful trout fishing and I got into a handful a big brookies in Virginia.

All in all I got very lucky this summer and will probably look back on it as the best trout fishing summer of my life. I just wanted to take the time to thank you guys for all the help and information I’ve been able to receive from OGF. Here’s some pics 

First, Maine (sorry about the pic quality my old phone did not take very good photos)































And then some from PA























And then from NC and VA
























I have more pics but I think I have to post them in a reply since I’m out of space


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Awesome pics I will be returning to Maine this September to chase stripers in Midcoast Maine and then pollock and Mackerel on the fly in the Salt in Acadia. Keep up the great job.


----------



## GarrettHilliard (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks. Good luck for those stripers. Hopefully I can carry the good luck into steelhead season.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yea steelhead are dumb you will do great. The stripers well I just hope to hook into one n land it. Hopefully the great whites and the Grey seals won't be an issue for the fall fishing but we will see " that's why they call it fishing "! Be well

Sonder


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

great report and i hope you experience even better summers ahead.
Rickerd


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heading to clarington area on friday to go fly fishing for the forst time. If you have any knowledge of the area it would be appreciated.


----------

